# Band tying.. HELP!



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

I don't know what has gotten in to me but the last month or so, for the life of me I can not tie bands to a slingshot. The bands always slip out after 4 or 5 draws. and I try wrapping them as tight as possible. It is really getting frustrating! :help:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wrap the tie a few times to the fork before attaching the band then continue to wrap and tuck as normal . This will create a non slip grip of latex on latex . Make sure you are wrapping tight enough and an adequate number of turns .The compression force multiplies with each wrap . Don't use lube or protect-ant products around the wrap area.


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks treefork, I will try that now


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What treefrok said.

A while back, in my case, I was getting slippage. I believe the tiny amount of powder that is on fresh bands and even my ties were new, was the primary culprit. So now, to get the powder off, I rub the end of the band that will be under the tie and against the fork as well as the unused tie. I get slippage rarely now.

Also, I don't stretch the latex tie to it's ultimate limit of stretch as I wrap. I believe others back off of stretching the tie to it's limit.


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

Still getting slippage. This is very frustrating! luckily I have an axiom poly from Simple shot so I have at least something to use. It has actually become my main shooter, especially since my looped tubes for my torque have worn out.


----------

